
Ask HN: Where can I learn WhatsApp chatbot development? - gregvab
I am trying to create a Whatsapp bot for testing some ideas. My requirements are:
1. Chat with the bot using a predefined phone number.
2. Show a list of available menus to the user. Eg. &quot;check request status&quot; menu option and then ask the user to input the request id
3. Connect to a database to extract result based on the user request and send that result to the user.
4. Use Free Services and API as much as possible.<p>1. What are the technologies I need for these?
2. Where can I learn the required technologies?<p>Thanks.
======
diptim
Also, telegram could be a quick one for this

------
diptim
Pining this

